# Leader size and length...



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm still fairly new to fly fishing, and up to this point the only weighted flies that I've fished were small size 6 clousers with small dumbell eyes. We'll, I've been tying some larger clousers in a size 4 with the "medium" sized lead eyes. Got to go out to the lake yesterday for some practice with my new 8wt, and I've got a couple of questions.

It seemed that my fly line unrolled perfectly fine...but the leader was another story. I never knew where exactly my fly would land in relation to the end of the fly line...could be anywhere, 360 degrees around the end of the fly line! Just seemed totally eradic.

Now, I know good and well that my casting probably needs work, but that fly line loop looked beautiful, so I know I was doing _something_ right!

So, here are my questions....

_*Does the size of the leader make a difference when considering the weight of the fly?*_

_*Does the length of the leader also make a difference depending on the weight of the fly?*_

I mean, obviously I'm not going to use a 7x with a big 'ol clouser...just wondering if a larger, stiffer line would help that heavy fly turn over in a straighter line.

I was using an 8wt setup, with WF floating line, with about 10" of heavy mono nail-knotted to it with a perfection loop for leader attachment, and about a 9.5' 12lb saltwater leader...so around 10' of total mono length.

Should I go heavier on the leader?
Should I go shorter on the leader? 
Etc?

Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Good questions that I'm looking forward to seeing an answer for. I learned how to cast off of youtube and have never seen anyone else flyfish in person...lol


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

your set up sounds good for any size clouser.i would doulble check your loop connection.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

If your leader is a factory-made 12# tapered, knotless leader, that's going to put it at about 1x. I'd fish 0x fluorocarbon, which is generally 15#. It will have a thicker butt and thicker tippet section. This should help you turn it over.

Generally when I'm fishing clousers or any other streamer, I like fishing a sink tip. It keeps my fly down on their level longer. With a sink tip, you want a very simple and short leader. I'd fish 18" of 20#, blood knotted to 2-3' of 15#. It's that simple with a sink tip. If you don't have one, you can still make do with your floating line, especially in calm and/or shallow water.

Your last alternative is to make your own knotted leader. When I'm fishing saltwater I always make my own. 
Example leader for my 10wt:
3' of 50#, 1' of 40#, 1' of 30#, 1' of 25#, 3' of 20#

Voila. 33% butt, 33% tapers, 33% tippet. You can build your leaders like this in any weight you'd like.


----------

